# Fred Trost, Mich Out of Doors DVDs?



## Hardwoods89 (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is collections of episodes of Fred Trost or Michigan Out of Door episodes on dvd for sale anywhere? Thanks


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

I wish there was but this has come up before and the story is that mood original films were disposed of because no one wanted them. Sad if true.
Fred Trosts episodes are not available either as far as I know, I think ******** got all the old ones in the lawsuit. Maybe someone with more info will post.
This comes up once in awhile and I dont remember the exact details. There was a website run by Zack Trost for awhile but have not seen it lately.


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

Wow I guess the name of that scent company is banned


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2012/02/family_of_outdoors_host_fred_t.html
Looks like Zack had them and threw a lot of them away, towards the bottom of the article,sad


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Hardwoods89 said:


> Does anyone know if there is collections of episodes of Fred Trost or Michigan Out of Door episodes on dvd for sale anywhere? Thanks


Mort Neff and Fred Trost hosted the show Michigan Outdoors.

Michigan Out (of) Doors was or is a show from MUCC.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

There is some Fred frost shows on YouTube. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

It's too bad the old shows are gone; it would be fun to watch some them again. I am not much of a fan of M.O.D. with the host and format they have. I liked Fred Trost, while with M.O.D. and on Practical Sportsman. M.O.D., in my opinion is to "plastic" for lack of a better way to put it.

They promote to much of the money hunting, versus the common man who is spending his last $30 on a license, ammunition, and gas. Putting his damn near free hunting dog in the truck and hitting the woods.

I know the show needs sponsorship to stay on the air. But it seems to me they could still put in an effort to relate to the common person who is on a budget when spending their time outdoors.


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

Thats what I liked about Fred. He catered to" Joe lunchbucket", as he put it. He spent too much time bashing the dnr in the later years but I sort of grew up on his show.

He showed a lot of screwups like happen to everyone that would never be shown on most shows.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

It may be some time but I belive that the majority of those tapes will be rediscovered.


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

inland44 said:


> It may be some time but I belive that the majority of those tapes will be rediscovered.


 I hope so. I wonder if Zack claimed to have thrown the majority of the shows tapes away just to "protect" them. You never know with these family arguments.


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

bradepb said:


> Thats what I liked about Fred. He catered to" Joe lunchbucket", as he put it. He spent too much time bashing the dnr in the later years but I sort of grew up on his show.
> 
> He showed a lot of screwups like happen to everyone that would never be shown on most shows.


Same here. And Outdoor Wisconsin that aired just before or after MOD


----------



## on_point (Sep 30, 2011)

I loved the MOD with Fred Trost back as a kid. That was the highlight of my week. Those 30 minutes at 830 pm on Thurs. I controlled the TV. Used to know the song by heart. Fred cracked me up something would always happen one way or the other. One of favorites was they were taking like 30 foot travel trailer down a two track and it got hung up. I think Fred said hammer it and they ripped the drop pipe off the crapper in the RV. It was like half the episode getting that trailer unstuck. Now that's what I call good reality TV.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

I grew up with MOD as well. I kept the by-monthly magazine for years, and I had the sticker on my tackle box(complete with the Stroh's sponsership) 

I recall the deer hunting show when Fred sat in a ground blind bulit of dead branches, I dont recall where. He said, "Sit dont and set the your gun close by, dont hold on to it. The steel will suck the heat out of your hand and you will get cold and misrable." I spicificly recall he was hunting with a Savage 99. 

For experienced hunter that would have been common sense, and probably someting my dad, grandpa and uncles took as something no one needed to be told. As a 12 year old (back in the day before youth hunts), I took it to heart and remember it to this day.


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

I grew up watching Mort Neff, and would love to see a set of those shows, but never cared for Trost, and hardly ever bothered with his shows.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I have all his big buck nights that I tape off the tv.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

From Tuesday, January 03, 2006 and that's about it. 

http://www.outdoor-michigan.com/Mailbag/01-03-2006ZachTV.htm


----------



## Eddie Kross (Sep 26, 2021)

Airoh said:


> Mort Neff and Fred Trost hosted the show Michigan Outdoors.
> 
> Michigan Out (of) Doors was or is a show from MUCC.


Fred Trost was affiliated with the MUCC, bruh.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Eddie Kross said:


> Fred Trost was affiliated with the MUCC, bruh.


For a while he was affiliated with MUCC, then he went his own way.

Cool, a nine year old thread.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Eddie Kross said:


> Fred Trost was affiliated with the MUCC, bruh.


If you call a nasty lawsuit that ended up killing the show Michigan Outdoors an affiliation. 
You’re right!!
Wow, nine years ago.


----------



## Scandiacus (Oct 11, 2017)

Many of the episodes are on Zachary Trost's YouTube channel now:



https://www.youtube.com/c/ZacharyTrost-Outdoor-Michigan/videos


----------

